
Amazon pricing anecdote – price decreases until purchase - tuna-piano
Thought I&#x27;d share an interesting pricing anecdote from Amazon, as I&#x27;m not sure it&#x27;s been observed before.<p>I just purchased a pair of Sandals on Amazon for $26.57, and noticed the price for those sandals is now (4 days later) $65.50.<p>It seems that starting September 13th when the item was priced at ~$59, Amazon lowered the price by ~$1 every day until October 1st when the price reached ~$26 (1).  I purchased the item at $26.57, and according to camelcamelcamel the price increased that day to $65.50.<p>Why would Amazon do this?<p>Note: I bought what I assume is an unpopular size (mens size 8) of a relatively unpopular sandal (rank 1,092 in shoes), so I&#x27;m making the assumption that the timing of my purchase coinciding with the exact day of the price increase was no coincidence.  They also still sell the same shoe in the same size, so getting rid of excess inventory doesn&#x27;t seem like too plausible a reason for me...<p>1)http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;MQOrVUv.jpg or http:&#x2F;&#x2F;camelcamelcamel.com&#x2F;Teva-Mens-Jetter-Sandal-Cigar&#x2F;product&#x2F;B00849DKLK?context=browse
======
crispy2000
I suspect that it's not Amazon directly changing the price, but some of the
other vendors, and Amazon matching. Other sizes are offered at prices up to
$85 at both Amazon and other vendors.

